# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  26 июня состоится «прямая телефонная линия» с генеральным директором РУП «Белтелеком»

## ByFly

В пятницу, 26 июня, с 14.00 до 15.00 генеральный директор РУП Белтелеком Сергей Иванович Сиводедов  проведет прямую телефонную линию.
	В этот день по телефону (017) 327-19-19 можно будет задать вопрос генеральному директору предприятия, поделиться своим мнением, высказать предложения по актуальным вопросам, относящимся к компетенции РУП Белтелеком.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

